# HOW TO: Create soundscapes in record time... and more with Samplecast #44 now live!



## reutunes (May 21, 2017)

Back to normality this week with a typically busy Samplecast show. I thought it was about time that I brought back the "tips and tricks" section of the show as it's been absent for a while. This week learn how to create evolving soundscapes from pretty much any sound source and a bare minimum of effort.

You can hear the extended show on the http://thesamplecast.com/the-samplecast-podcast-vol-2-episode-44/ (podcast) - which also features full sample library demos and much more chat. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

Zara Taylor In Pieces – Black Octopus Sound
Uproar 8-String Baritone Guitar – Chocolate Audio
Various Packs – Function Loops
https://www.advsounds.com/ (Strummed Ukulele – Adventure Sounds)
Ultimate Freeware – Computer Music Magazine issue 244
Complete Drums – Wave Alchemy
http://bit.ly/2rg8F7l (Electric Drain – Sampletraxx)
Guitar Bundle – Acoustic Samples
Relayer – UVI
Koto Nation / Sitar Nation – Impact Soundworks
Requiem Lite V3 – Soundiron


----------

